
Functional Signal Processing Using Swift - sanjeetsuhag
http://www.objc.io/issue-24/functional-signal-processing.html
======
tunesmith
Isn't sampling from a signal basically what FRP is? I can't really tell if
this fits the other requirements of FRP like referential transparency, etc.

